# poundage



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

Im 15 shooting 40 pounds at indoor for now and 40/46 pounds for outdoor ( awaiting for the outdoor season to know exactly)


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

im 15 and pull 55-65 with compounds and 35-60 with my longobws


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

im 13 53lbs 27.5 draw 285 arrow 280 fps


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I pull 70 for hunting and 60 for indoor.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am 13, right now I am pulling 43# since i haven't gotten my 50# limbs yet. I shot my bow through a chronograph last week and it was at 204fps with my 40# limbs maxed out ( a Mathews is always three to four pounds over). I shoot 75 grain tips with arrows that are 8.1 grains per inch.Easton Axis 500's.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i am 15.5 5ft11
i shoot a hoyt ultra eleite for target
indoor 45lb
outdoor 55 lb
26.5 in draw

hunting i shoota diamon cutter plus 
55 lb 27in draw

i know i have short arms lol


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

I'm 12 shooting 50lbs 27 1/2" when i choreographed my general it was 26 1/2 and it was shooting 254fps


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

i am 15 pull back 69 pounds


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

im 15 6 "2 
i am going to shoot 60 for hunting this year as i just sold my 70 lbs guardian 
and im shooting 50 for indoor i will get back to you on the speed and my DL is 28.5


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Oops I am 15.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

I shoot a PSE X-force with 28.5" draw length set 68#, and I'm shooting well over 320fps. (18 years old )


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

outdoor 56 pounds
indoor 50 pounds


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm 17 (6'2", 165 lbs) shooting a 75# longbow at 27". I'm looking to make another longbow at 80# though. I don't know the speed. Probabaly something around 175 fps or so- I didn't do the best with this current bow.


----------



## BowhunterZ6 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Bow*

I shoot 50lbs, 26.5 inch draw,13yrs old,225fps


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm 16 shooting a bowtech diamond justice at 28 inch draw length 60 pounds 370 grain arrows with fobs at 238 fps.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

18 years old, 43lbs (oly. recurve), 30.75" draw, i'm guessing that my 340ish grain X10s are travelling somewhere 190 and 210 fps


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i am 13 26in draw 45 pounds for target(268fps) 50 pounds for hunting (250).


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm 15. 28 inch draw and pulling 70#.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

im 15 be 16 jan. 30 
i pull 70 for hunting (Hoyt Avenger)
60 for comp. (Hoyt ProTec)
my pro tec. shooting 280 it has to for the class i shoot.
my avenger is shooting around 305
and i got a genarel its 60 pounds its shooting 300 even.
all at 28 In.


----------



## bearprostaff92 (Jan 7, 2009)

im 16 i pull 70 Lbs and i am at 29 inch draw shooting about 277 fps out of my bow with trophy ridge hailfire 400's out of my truth 2 which is awsome with the weight arrow iam shooting


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

BowhunterZ6 said:


> I shoot 50lbs, 26.5 inch draw,13yrs old,225fps


What kind of bow?


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> i am 15.5 5ft11
> i shoot a hoyt ultra eleite for target
> indoor 45lb
> outdoor 55 lb
> ...



does it matter?
both hit the X every time


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm 19 and pull 62# with my 82nd Airborne. I am getting 278fps with 428gr. arrows....not too shabby....:darkbeer:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I'm 14, pulling somewhere between 45-50 pounds, 26in draw, 325 grain arrows, 220-230fps?:dontknow: Ya I'm not the biggest


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

15 shooting 65 lbs 400 grain arrow shooting 285


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

17 shooting 64 and 70#s


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

well i shoot recurve so im gunna be different. Im shooting 34lbs on the fingers for indoors with easton ace 780s with 100 gr tips. i have a 27inch draw length and am spittin them out at just under 200fps. like 198 sometin like that. but i also have a 3.25inch flex as my arrows come out of the bow


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

27" arms and pulling 60 with compounds and 50 for the recurve. I forget how heavy my arrows are but they're 2016 Eastons. I haven't chronoed the recurve and I'm waiting to buy a new compound so I can't name specs.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

13, 53 pounds, draw around 25.5(changes with different bows), not sure about speed probably 260ish with a 320ish grain arrow.


----------



## cammiller (Apr 6, 2008)

im 15 shoot a pse x force (dreamseason)
60 lbs @ 28 in draw
400 grain arrow 
280 fps
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

oh by the way i shoot olympic recurve


----------



## CritterGitter17 (Jan 16, 2009)

Im 17 and i pull bout 65lbs on a fred bear truth


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm 15, 6'1" and 190lbs

I shoot a Parker Ultra Lite 31 @ 29" with a 60 lbs draw weight.


----------



## Alexs (Sep 14, 2008)

Im 16 pulling 72 pounds hunting 70 pounds for target 410gr arrow going 298fps

im only 5 9 170 pounds my parents fed me to much when i was younger


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Alexs said:


> Im 16 pulling 72 pounds hunting 70 pounds for target 410gr arrow going 298fps
> 
> im only 5 9 170 pounds my parents fed me to much when i was younger


That's nothing! 

5'8" and.........205 LBS :mg:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My younger brother is 5' 11", and 263 lbs. H epulls a 66# longbow.


----------



## heavybows (Jul 4, 2007)

Some strong young guys here. Keep up good work.:darkbeer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

heavybows said:


> Some strong young guys here. Keep up good work.:darkbeer:


Thank you! 

Praise from Caeser!!!


----------



## PSE ROGUE (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm 18, I shoot 75 for hunting and i shoot 61 for 3-D Both go about 270 fps


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

kegan said:


> My younger brother is 5' 11", and 263 lbs. H epulls a 66# longbow.


Gotta love big boys 

I gotta go on a diet soon... lol


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

16 , 60 lbs, 27.5 inch draw, 320 grain arrow moving somewhere around 290fps


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

ijust set my bow back for 3d season and got some new xringer v5's. at 50# im shooting 287


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

im 18. pulling 60 lbs( because its the same bow i had since i was 12 and im to poor to get a new one)

draw 26.5
carbon express maxima hunter 250 at a 27 inches about 350 - 370 gr i think.
my speed is 234 fps.

shoots this bow for everything set at the same specs.


god what is with all these 12 yr old kids owning these expensive bows. you guys are lucky ones.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

sawtoothscream said:


> im 18. pulling 60 lbs( because its the same bow i had since i was 12 and im to poor to get a new one)
> 
> draw 26.5
> carbon express maxima hunter 250 at a 27 inches about 350 - 370 gr i think.
> ...


I'm poor too, but I picked up a drawknife and jsut started making shavings!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

18, shooting between 60-63 pounds for Indoor, with a 28 inch draw.
And for Hunting, 70 pounds, 28 inch draw.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

sawtoothscream said:


> im 18. pulling 60 lbs( because its the same bow i had since i was 12 and im to poor to get a new one)
> 
> draw 26.5
> carbon express maxima hunter 250 at a 27 inches about 350 - 370 gr i think.
> ...


Haha, I noticed that too.... not that it's a bad thing though. :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter1218 (Dec 29, 2007)

15 26in draw 57lbs 270fps


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

For hunting: 58 
For 3D:55
For outdoor fita's:53
for indoor fita: 51

I really only chose what to set them at by the spine to the arrow. if i shoot more than 55, my A/C/E's don't shoot good and if i shoot my 2315's at more than 51 they shoot bad.

I have a 30 inch draw, im 15 years old.
Hunting bow: PSE Mach 8 (260 fps)
3D bow: Bowtech 82nd ariborne (310 fps)
FITA bow: Hoyt ultra elite (280 fps)
Indoor bow: Hoyt Ultra eite (210fps or so)


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm 16. Pulling about 65 pounds and 28" with my Vulcan.


----------

